# There wont be any practice shooting post shtf



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

other than (maybe) airsoft, .177 pellets and silenced .22's. The noise will call in your killers,and ammo is going to be too precious. Therefore, a 35 lb, 5000 rd case of .22lr is going to last for decades, nearly all used as barter material, most likely.

There will be no game left after a couple of months of shtf. Starving people, dogs, and cats will see to that. Then people will eat the dogs and cats, all the fish and known-edible wild plants and start eating each other. Only at most 1% of our population can be supported by foraging and at most 10% by subsistence gardening. Nearly all the seeds are hybid, there's not nearly enough of the non-hybrids to grow any more food than that. Gardens will be raided, farmers will be shot trying to grow things. The only rational thing will be to have at least 6 month's worth of food buried, and stay in a hole during daylight hours for that long. Then maybe you can get away with doing some sprouting, maybe some root veggies, cause over 3/4 of the population will be dead at that point.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Use a suppressor.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Keeping a low profile is what surviving an extended SHTF will involve. Firearms will be survival as it is the only way to preserve you self, your family and your stuff. No one will do it for you..


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

There will be potential for frequent "Practice Shooting" lol


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Yes.
There will be.

There will be survivors who will need to be taught the fundamentals of marksmanship. 
There will be the next generation who will need to be taught the fundamentals of marksmanship. 

A decent air rifle in .22 can suffice. 
It can also take small game. I know. I have taken rats, squirrels, chipmunks and rabbits with mine. 
Proper shot placement, I can take ground hogs. 

You are completely wrong concerning how much game will be available. 
Those of us who live in rural areas know and understand proper game management. Just like we understand proper pasture, livestock, and water management. 
People also know and understand people with the knowledge, like farmers, are the ones who can and will feed those remaining. Those people are called "assets." You do not shoot an asset, especially if that asset is the one who is going to feed you. 

Those of us Preppers, know and understand the value of seeds. And how to save those seeds. And the value of non-GMO, non-hybrid seeds. 
I am going on three years of beans, and this year is year five of heirlooms tomato seeds. 

Actually, through various publications I have read, the population is more like 90-95% dead.
For those of us out here in the rural areas, strength in numbers, depend on our neighbors, make those relationships now.
Through those relationships now, will be the building blocks for a community post-SHTF.

The tacti-cool, living in a hole is a sure way to death.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Gator Monroe said:


> There will be potential for frequent "Practice Shooting" lol


Dealing with Marauders ,trespassers, armed gangs , hell bent scroungers , greedy awol Leos or Military &#8230; = Practice Shooting


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

That's why I want a Ruger 10/22 breakdown. You let off a several rounds of .223 and everyone will know where you are. I even bought a .22LR conversion kit for my Kimber. And for a prepper, no knife is as good as a Barge.

I think most of the stuff that will really serve us will be the simple stuff. Those guys tricked out in combat gear on the covers of survivalist magazines will be the first to go. It's the "gray man" who will be able to move and live quietly.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> That's why I want a Ruger 10/22 breakdown. You let off a several rounds of .223 and everyone will know where you are. I even bought a .22LR conversion kit for my Kimber. And for a prepper, no knife is as good as a Barge.
> 
> I think most of the stuff that will really serve us will be the simple stuff. Those guys tricked out in combat gear on the covers of survivalist magazines will be the first to go. It's the "gray man" who will be able to move and live quietly.


Its the Large Armed & committed Groups who live (In the Balkan Wars it was learned that Individuals and Small Groups Died)


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Purpose of OP post?

Like 22LR?

Getting ready for doomsday?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Gator Monroe said:


> Its the Large Armed & committed Groups who live (In the Balkan Wars it was learned that Individuals and Small Groups Died)


The difference between us and other foreign countries is that we have the same firearms that "roving gangs" might have. When the CCW law as first passed in Wisconsin, it was amazing how fast crime dropped in some areas. There's a joke about this.

A New York mugger runs up to man and demands his wallet. The man calmly reaches inside his jacket, pulls out a gun and kills the mugger. Two other New Yorkers watch the action, until one remarks, "He must be a tourist."

That was about the mental state early on. We were the second to last state to get CCW permits, and the mobs of citizens applied so fast that they tied up the staff at the DOJ's office. They had to get temp help. To that, look at how Americans deride their leaders. In his prime, Castro would have had his defiant citizens shot.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Why isn’t the OP banned yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

The Tourist said:


> That's why I want a Ruger 10/22 breakdown. You let off a several rounds of .223 and everyone will know where you are. I even bought a .22LR conversion kit for my Kimber. And for a prepper, no knife is as good as a Barge.
> 
> I think most of the stuff that will really serve us will be the simple stuff. Those guys tricked out in combat gear on the covers of survivalist magazines will be the first to go. It's the "gray man" who will be able to move and live quietly.


I have a 10/22T, OEM bull barrel, with a Volquartsen air stripper. 
With quality .22LR match ammo, you do not need ear protection. 
It is that quiet.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

fangfarrier said:


> Why isn't the OP banned yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His posts are that entertaining* if* you look at it from that point of view.

Where else can you get this kind of entertainment without paying for it? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

fangfarrier said:


> Why isn't the OP banned yet?


Too many members put Spammer on 'ignore.' They had nothing to play with, so they're trying this. BTW, I just put Okey on ignore.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Why isn't the OP banned yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes you need entertainment. It's not too obnoxious yet.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Mad Trapper said:


> Sometimes you need entertainment. It's not too obnoxious yet.


Oh, it can and will get better.
If he does not get banned.

I think his post to ban is around 100 from other forums. Maybe 150.

Again, the entertainment value almost makes it worth it. If you look at it from *that* point of view, i.e. *entertainment*.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I tend to think most folks in post SHTF would avoid advancing towards the sound of gunfire. Even bad guys want the upper hand first. If you are shooting you must not be lacking for firepower. jmo.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if you have newbies to break in with firearms in general or a particular weapon - it'll be during that initial phase directly after the seriousness of the SHTF is established - you'll be able to hold target practice without any problems - if anything you'll be able to use dumbazz looters and protesting sheeple for targeting ... 

you're going off course with toooo much TWD/ zombie fiction - give it a month and you'll see a huge reduction in people already - even less time during the winter - why you need a couple months of immediate food & water to limit your exposure >>>> that dying off period will be the worst of the worst ....


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

WhatTheHeck said:


> His posts are that entertaining* if* you look at it from that point of view.
> 
> Where else can you get this kind of entertainment without paying for it? :tango_face_wink:


That is where I am at for the moment. I don't think I will find it amusing for long but for now......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> if you have newbies to break in with firearms in general or a particular weapon - it'll be during that initial phase directly after the seriousness of the SHTF is established - you'll be able to hold target practice without any problems - if anything you'll be able to use dumbazz looters and protesting sheeple for targeting ...
> 
> you're going off course with toooo much TWD/ zombie fiction - give it a month and you'll see a huge reduction in people already - even less time during the winter - why you need a couple months of immediate food & water to limit your exposure >>>> that dying off period will be the worst of the worst ....


I think OP spends too much time consuming zombie fiction in general. I get this visual of okey scouring the internet looking for evidence of the impending doom only to grab his weapons and head out to his spider holes. He then sulks back home dejected after realizing it was a false alarm.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Dry firing. Everything I have heard about firearms training is that dry firing is essential. I don’t think that is going to draw a lot of attention. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

There will be a lot of practice at my place the 1st few weeks of SHTF as the people who rarely shoot here hone their skills. Every home around here shoots occasionally so some additional practice shooting won't stand out.

Later on shooting will be reduced to conserve ammo but there will still be occasional practice to maintain proficiency. Hiding the fact that you're house is armed is useless around here, every home and most outbuildings have at least a rifle for pest control. 
We could shoot suppressed but why not remind the potential thieves that your group may be better armed and better shots.

People within 1/2 mile of you will know you're in the area even if you hide in a hole, they will smell your wood smoke, hear you chop wood, or see where you're trying to grow a garden; something will give your location away.
I refuse to live like a hermit in a hole, Yes, caution is advised but daily life and chores will go on. At least I'd be able to stop cutting the damn lawn.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

There has only been one mention of a silencer, but no mention of alternative silent weapons. Bows, blow guns, throwing knives or stars... of course you have to be close and accurate, but if you're hiding out after SHTF what else can you do to pass time but practice your skills?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

No need to shoot anything but intruders if you are in your bunker with 20+ years of food and water for you and yours.save your major calibers for the roaming ilk and the .22 lr for the edible critters.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

WhatTheHeck said:


> strength in numbers, depend on our neighbors, make those relationships now.
> Through those relationships now, will be the building blocks for a community post-SHTF.
> 
> The tacti-cool, living in a hole is a sure way to death.


I agree, in fact, building communes now should already be in progress. One member recently said his wife's only chance after TEOTWAWKI would be a pancres from a marauder. I do not know if that transplant in the boonies would work--but if it was my wife I'd sure give it a try. Here's where the commune idea has merit--there might be a doctor there, but I'm a polisher. I make scalpels look like dull spoons. In other words, the elements of success might be a man or even men. It might be a committee.

And banging around with large caliber anything is going to draw inquisitive people. I'd use a suppressor if I had one, but the Mafia takes out competition with .22LR rounds. No one hears them, and no one living is around to testify.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

The Tourist said:


> I agree, in fact, building communes now should already be in progress. One member recently said his wife's only chance after TEOTWAWKI would be a pancres from a marauder. I do not know if that transplant in the boonies would work--but if it was my wife I'd sure give it a try. Here's where the commune idea has merit--there might be a doctor there, but I'm a polisher. I make scalpels look like dull spoons. In other words, the elements of success might be a man or even men. It might be a committee.
> 
> And banging around with large caliber anything is going to draw inquisitive people. I'd use a suppressor if I had one, but the Mafia takes out competition with .22LR rounds. No one hears them, and no one living is around to testify.


In regards to your friend's wife, if I recall correctly, in the old days they used to get insulin from pigs.
Is it possible to bring back that technology?

Look into PCP air rifles. My .22 air rifle is so quiet, the sound of the pellet hitting the gong makes more noise then when I squeeze the trigger and send the pellet down range.
Cheaper than .22LR too.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

WhatTheHeck said:


> In regards to your friend's wife, if I recall correctly, in the old days they used to get insulin from pigs.
> Is it possible to bring back that technology?


When my wife had her thyroid removed, they put her on synthroid. Both her and her mother always felt "Fluish." So my wife's doctor did put her some form of thyroid replacement and it did come from an animal. And while that's good news overall, wouldn't some form of laboratory have to process the organ just like any other medication? It would be great if all I had to do was silently shoot a pig and remove his thyroid. But my guess is there are additional medicines needed to make it a replacement.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

The Tourist said:


> When my wife had her thyroid removed, they put her on synthroid. Both her and her mother always felt "Fluish." So my wife's doctor did put her some form of thyroid replacement and it did come from an animal. And while that's good news overall, wouldn't some form of laboratory have to process the organ just like any other medication? It would be great if all I had to do was silently shoot a pig and remove his thyroid. But my guess is there are additional medicines needed to make it a replacement.


Interesting.

I may have to look into it.

Note: I have a medical background. Not a Doctor mind you, but NOLS Wilderness EMT.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

okey said:


> other than (maybe) airsoft, .177 pellets and silenced .22's. The noise will call in your killers,and ammo is going to be too precious. Therefore, a 35 lb, 5000 rd case of .22lr is going to last for decades, nearly all used as barter material, most likely.
> 
> There will be no game left after a couple of months of shtf. Starving people, dogs, and cats will see to that. Then people will eat the dogs and cats, all the fish and known-edible wild plants and start eating each other. Only at most 1% of our population can be supported by foraging and at most 10% by subsistence gardening. Nearly all the seeds are hybid, there's not nearly enough of the non-hybrids to grow any more food than that. Gardens will be raided, farmers will be shot trying to grow things. The only rational thing will be to have at least 6 month's worth of food buried, and stay in a hole during daylight hours for that long. Then maybe you can get away with doing some sprouting, maybe some root veggies, cause over 3/4 of the population will be dead at that point.


No need to practice post SHTF, there will be enough real time engagements to last for many many years after SHTF.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

6811 said:


> No need to practice post SHTF, there will be enough real time engagements to last for many many years after SHTF.


Exactly what I said earlier in this thread ,sheesh think about it ...


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

OP disregards those that reload. I reload...I'll still train.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

I also reload but primers, powder, bullets will still limit my ammo. I know that some guys cast bullets from lead, make black powder, and stock flints but I'm not one of those guys.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Smokin04 said:


> OP disregards those that reload. I reload...I'll still train.


I'm not exactly sure how you figure reloading will give you significantly more ammunition.

You still have to purchase and stockpile primers, powder and bullets. Why not purchase more factory ammo with this money?

You have to take the time to process spent casings and then reload them. You may not have time for this post SHTF not to mention less than ideal conditions such as hot and humid or cold temps to deal with while reloading.

You have to screw with picking up brass after shooting unless you're using a revolver. Have you ever tried picking up brass when people are shooting back at you? What if you're on the move or retreating while having to shoot back? You'll more than likely have to kiss that brass goodbye forever.

Are you really going to pack up your reloading press and all associated equipment and components for a bug out never come back situation?

For a few dollars more a person can simply purchase ammo by the case with free shipping and no tax. Save lots of time and have perfect ammo. Seriously, how much money are you saving?

It's easier to store the finished product and it's immediately available for use and transport.

How much ammo is enough? I'm certain this question has been beat to death somewhere on this forum!

Figure what you'll need over your lifetime and buy it. Then add extra just in case. If it makes you feel better add extra to the extra and then be done with it. Move on to other important preps.

I used to reload, it was a fun hobby. But it's not near as cost effective as it once was and I'd much rather spend my time on other things these days. I'm not knocking anyone who enjoys reloading. I just don't see any advantage in doing so post SHTF.

What calibers do you reload?

What type of press do you have?

Are you casting your own bullets?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

MikeTango said:


> I'm not exactly sure how you figure reloading will give you significantly more ammunition.
> 
> You still have to purchase and stockpile primers, powder and bullets. Why not purchase more factory ammo with this money?
> 
> ...


I bet You eat at McDs a lot as it's too much work to cook.

Remember the ammo shortage under Barry S? What happens when they won't sell you a Big Mac?


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Mad Trapper said:


> I bet You eat at McDs a lot as it's too much work to cook.
> 
> Remember the ammo shortage under Barry S? What happens when they won't sell you a Big Mac?


I remember it well... because during that same ammo shortage you couldn't find a box of primers for sale ANYWHERE. In fact, that same ammo shortage is likely responsible for the price increase of reloading components that we now enjoy.

If you have money for reloading components then you have money for more factory ammo. If you enjoy reloading then by all means do it. But there is very little advantage in doing so and I would argue that your time is much better spent elsewhere.

Mickey D's, lol... I haven't eaten there in years

I'm not attacking people who enjoy reloading, get over it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I have thousands of primers for s/l rifle, shotgun, and #11 caps for BP, that's REAL CHEAP insurance. Lots of powder (REAL BLACK + smokeless), bullets , molds, scales, dies, presses, case gauges, calipers, powder ticklers, case trimmers, primer pocket uniformers, primer seaters, case lube, tumbler/sonic cleaner, brass cleaned + prepped and loose, soft and hard lead, ........

Next time , is time to tool up.

22LR is a bitch though. Gotta get bricks.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I have thousands of primers for s/l rifle, shotgun, and #11 caps for BP, that's REAL CHEAP insurance. Lots of powder (REAL BLACK + smokeless), bullets , molds, scales, dies, presses, case gauges, calipers, powder ticklers, case trimmers, primer pocket uniformers, primer seaters, case lube, tumbler/sonic cleaner, brass cleaned + prepped and loose, soft and hard lead, ........
> 
> Next time , is time to tool up.
> 
> 22LR is a bitch though. Gotta get bricks.


P.S. They now make quality factory ammo, $40-50 a box/20. I can make better, for cheaper, and shoot more. Shotguns we'd make up a 5-gal bucket for a weekend of fun w/clays


----------



## AvTur (Jun 23, 2018)

MikeTango said:


> If you have money for reloading components then you have money for more factory ammo. If you enjoy reloading then by all means do it. But there is very little advantage in doing so and I would argue that your time is much better spent elsewhere.


I suppose that's a case of local law.

Where I live, we have limits on the amount of ammo we are allowed to possess at any one time. Meanwhile reloading components aren't so regulated, the only limit is the amount of powder you can store unless certain conditions are met. You could bulk buy all of the necessary components, the ammo possession limits only count when it is a complete cartridge.

In this case, having reloading kit and components for in the event of ammo shortages is a good idea.

I do agree that it i had the ability to stock up on factory ammo without having a possession limit then I would do so.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

AvTur said:


> I suppose that's a case of local law.
> 
> Where I live, we have limits on the amount of ammo we are allowed to possess at any one time. Meanwhile reloading components aren't so regulated, the only limit is the amount of powder you can store unless certain conditions are met. You could bulk buy all of the necessary components, the ammo possession limits only count when it is a complete cartridge.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you dont live in the US?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

AvTur said:


> I suppose that's a case of local law.
> 
> Where I live, we have limits on the amount of ammo we are allowed to possess at any one time. Meanwhile reloading components aren't so regulated, the only limit is the amount of powder you can store unless certain conditions are met. You could bulk buy all of the necessary components, the ammo possession limits only count when it is a complete cartridge.
> 
> ...


What commie state are You living in?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> What commie state are You living in?


I was going to guess NY or NJ


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> I was going to guess NY or NJ


Another reason to reload.


----------



## AvTur (Jun 23, 2018)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm guessing you dont live in the US?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No sir, UK.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

AvTur said:


> No sir, UK.


RAF?
Rough shooting Club?
Neil??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvTur (Jun 23, 2018)

fangfarrier said:


> RAF?
> Rough shooting Club?
> Neil??


Not guilty.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

But the first two must be right or formerly right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

But the first two must be right or formerly right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

There are more firearms in private (Non-Military Non Leo ) hands in Boise than in ALL OF THE UK .


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

MikeTango said:


> I'm not exactly sure how you figure reloading will give you significantly more ammunition.
> 
> You still have to purchase and stockpile primers, powder and bullets. Why not purchase more factory ammo with this money?
> 
> ...


To begin simply, I'll answer your questions:
*What calibers do you reload?*Answer, I reload every caliber I have a weapon chambered in.

*What type of press do you have?* The several needed for the multiple calibers I reload. But, my Dillon RL550B gets the most usage.

*Are you casting your own bullets?* Currently, No. I buy bulk projectiles which are still abundant and cheap. But I do have all the necessary gear to cast when the need arises. I don't prefer shooting straight lead as it chews up barrels faster than jacketed rounds. I don't wish that for my weapons until the times of extreme necessity.

*You still have to purchase and stockpile primers, powder and bullets. Why not purchase more factory ammo with this money?*
Because I can buy 10 times (or more) components of bullets than I can "factory ammo" with the same money...AND my ammo has an accuracy advantage.

*You have to take the time to process spent casings and then reload them. You may not have time for this post SHTF not to mention less than ideal conditions such as hot and humid or cold temps to deal with while reloading.* 
True. But when you reload, you have all the necessary equipment to make this process take less and less time. And if SHTF, I think I'll have an abundant amount of time to crank rounds out...not working anymore WHAT!!! LOL!

*You have to screw with picking up brass after shooting unless you're using a revolver. Have you ever tried picking up brass when people are shooting back at you? What if you're on the move or retreating while having to shoot back? You'll more than likely have to kiss that brass goodbye forever.*
I collect brass when the opportunity presents itself; which is often when you know people with the same mentality as yourself. They think it's cheaper to buy factory ammo. This is only due to ignorance. Thus, they are more than happy to give me their expended brass for free (or I can collect it after the firefight that I have won). Money saved right there. I've been reloading for 6 years and I have yet to buy 1 single brass case. Mainly, because I'm not a douchebag. And if someone gives me 1000rds of brass and I kick them 50-100 reloads, they're a happy repeat depositor of spent brass.
*
Are you really going to pack up your reloading press and all associated equipment and components for a bug out never come back situation?*
No. I have mirrored production setups at my bug-out locations. Relocating to Plan B or C will not affect my ability to produce quality and abundant ammo, regardless of my location.

*For a few dollars more a person can simply purchase ammo by the case with free shipping and no tax. Save lots of time and have perfect ammo. Seriously, how much money are you saving?*
How much money I save depends on how much I shoot. I love shooting. I shoot as much as I can. To put cost into a number for you, a single round of 5.56 that I reload myself costs me about 18 cents. A "factory" bullet costs anywhere from 39-50 cents depending on scarcity and political turmoil at the time. The advantage I have is my cost of 18 cents/rd very rarely gets much higher than that. Good news for me is that most people are too scared to learn how to reload...or won't invest in it because they think about it the way you do. They have the "it's not economically worthwhile" attitude. That's awesome for us hand-loaders. It means building our ammo will always be cheaper than you buying yours. And to put it into basic terms...18 cents/rd times 1000 rds is $180 per thousand. Your 39 cents/rd equals $390 per thousand. So I save $210 per thousand rounds over you. Now if I shoot 10,000 rds a year, I save $2,100. That buys a lot more bullets, primers, powder, etc...hack maybe even another gun or 10.

*It's easier to store the finished product and it's immediately available for use and transport.*
Why/how is a factory bullet easier to store than a reloaded one? Stockpiling is no different whether you reload or buy factory.

*How much ammo is enough? I'm certain this question has been beat to death somewhere on this forum!*
There is no right answer to this question. I prefer to have enough for 4-5 firefights per weapon system I have. My answer is 4-5x more than you think you'll ever need. If you take 1000 to the range, reload 2000. Make sure you date them and use your oldest ammo for practice. No sense in blowing off all your freshest ammo for plinking.

*Figure what you'll need over your lifetime and buy it. Then add extra just in case. If it makes you feel better add extra to the extra and then be done with it. Move on to other important preps.*
You've obviously never been in prolonged operations. There is no set number of rounds that make me say, well that's it. I'm done. Do you have ANY IDEA how fast you'll burn through ammo in a real fire fight?

*I used to reload, it was a fun hobby. But it's not near as cost effective as it once was and I'd much rather spend my time on other things these days. I'm not knocking anyone who enjoys reloading. I just don't see any advantage in doing so post SHTF.*
I can't imagine why you stopped or what you were buying parts wise that makes you say this statement. I can buy PREMIUM defense rounds and still come out for less that half the cost of those same rounds loaded from the factory. And I can make them perform BETTER than factory. Reloading is a win/win/win...those that say otherwise are doing it wrong.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

WhatTheHeck said:


> Yes.
> There will be.
> 
> There will be survivors who will need to be taught the fundamentals of marksmanship.
> ...


Agreed and agreed, good post.
I have enough .22 to fill a small stadium (Ok, maybe that's a SLIGHT exaggeration) plenty enough to teach new shooters and take small game until I'm dead and gone. Here in Hippytown USA (there are STILL Bernie and Hilary signs everywhere) I am maybe the only guy in town WITH a gun. We have a plague of wild turkeys, geese, and ducks. Deer walking through the neighborhoods. Two big rivers running through town loaded with steelhead. Possums and ***** everywhere. Squirrels overrun the city. We have had herds of Elk blocking I-5. I'm sure some spots back east were hunted out in the '30's, but it's not going to happen here for some time.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Remember the Gated fortified town that "The Postman" approached and they let him in and let him set up shop in the old unused Post Office ? (The leader of the town said they had a grand total of 38 Rounds of Centerfire Ammunition to defend the town ) ? Not one Reloader in the bunch ? not one Scrounger Party went out and found a stashed spam can of x39 or x54 in the next County ??


----------

